# دورات الامن الصناعي



## اخوالكل (2 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
احببت ان استفسر عن دورات الامن الصناعي من اين استطيع الحصوال عليه 
الان بعض الاخوه يقولون ان شهادة الامن الصناعي اله مستقبل 
وللمعلوميه انا حاصل على الثنويه عامه ادبي 
من ينبع 
ومن لديه خبره اين يمكنني التقيد على الامن الصناعي*​


----------



## midolovemido1 (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخو الكل
كيفك يا اخي انا بقدر افيدك في هذا الموضوع كتير بس حضرتك تكلمني علي الرقم بتاعي
01145292659


----------

